# Eurokracy 2016 - June 18-19



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Eurokracy returns in 2016 with a two day event at ICAR Experience - 12800 Henri Fabre, Mirabel, QC J7N 3A6

June 18 & 19, 2016

Powered by *Unitronic*

#Eurokracy

Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/Eurokracy/
Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/eurokracymontreal/


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

FINALLY! 

So pumped for a two day event. I can't wait to see what stuff you guys come up with!


----------



## B0rin (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you guys have a Event Schedule coming out ? Why 2 days ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

B0rin said:


> Do you guys have a Event Schedule coming out ? Why 2 days ?


Will be releasing the schedule sometimes soon. Follow on Facebook & Instagram to stay up to date.

We had to go to a two day event after filling up the entire new track last year at 11am. Vendors and spectators were demanding a two day show for years, we always knew we wanted to do it we just needed to make sure we did it properly so we could reduce the chances of failure.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Had an absolute blast last year,was my first time attending this world class event! I'm hooked and looking forward to the two day event


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

I missed it last year. But I have it marked on my calendar for 2016. Will there be a deal made for accommodation for out there f town visitors? .


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Go to the Facebook site an arrangement has been made with one of the Holiday Inn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

What is Facebook? Is that the shows website?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

If you go to there website Eurokracy.com there a link for the Holiday Inn in Pointe Claire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

134hpvw said:


> I missed it last year. But I have it marked on my calendar for 2016. Will there be a deal made for accommodation for out there f town visitors? .


Check it - *http://www.eurokracy.com/information/hotel-2016/*


----------



## chizzad (Jan 11, 2010)

how are the roads up there for static low cars? i've been told they are bad, but I'm also from nj, home of the pothole. a few friends and I are planning on going for the first time this year, but we're aren't sure which car(s) we are taking yet.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

chizzad said:


> how are the roads up there for static low cars? i've been told they are bad, but I'm also from nj, home of the pothole. a few friends and I are planning on going for the first time this year, but we're aren't sure which car(s) we are taking yet.


In my experience no one does potholes and randomly changing road conditions quite as good at Montreal does them. And I'm saying that after a 15 hour drive down Ontario Highway 11, aka a WRC course.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

chizzad said:


> how are the roads up there for static low cars? i've been told they are bad, but I'm also from nj, home of the pothole. a few friends and I are planning on going for the first time this year, but we're aren't sure which car(s) we are taking yet.





dorkage said:


> In my experience no one does potholes and randomly changing road conditions quite as good at Montreal does them. And I'm saying that after a 15 hour drive down Ontario Highway 11, aka a WRC course.


Totally agree, pothole can be an issue early spring but by June the major one's will have been looked after. I expect that this year will be above average with the multiple thaw cycles we've have up here. I'm located an hour away from Montreal and travel there once a month in the summer to a VW meet, I'm bagged and drive fairly low with no issue, just need to stay alert! Last year was my first time attending this event and it world class!!! You will not be disappointed


----------



## AdamChandler (Apr 16, 2015)

It's June. no schedule.e


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Schedule going up this week


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

In for schedule


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

2016 Schedule


----------



## AdamChandler (Apr 16, 2015)

Rick, if accepted for Show. & Shine, I still need to buy tickets, yes? I assume yes. Please confirm?


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

How much is the entrance for 1 day? Is there parking on the spot?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

ed j said:


> How much is the entrance for 1 day? Is there parking on the spot?


Don't know about single day entry fee but two day event it 32.40 for general admission which includes your parking.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

$30 for Saturday (Sunday is included), or $20 for just Sunday


----------



## Eg2Driver (Jul 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> $30 for Saturday (Sunday is included), or $20 for just Sunday


But what if I can only make it saturday?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Eg2Driver said:


> But what if I can only make it saturday?


$30


----------



## Eg2Driver (Jul 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> $30


Well thats great for people who spend the weekend I guess.


----------

